# Chrome won't open any page [Solved]



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2015)

I started my laptop and found out that chrome did not load any page for some reason, not even settings pages.
I've tried re-installing chrome, and disabling comodo firewall, it does not help.
Anyone having suggestions how to fix this?


----------



## m&m's (Jun 19, 2015)

So I suppose that other browsers are working.

Reset Chrome ->https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2015)

m&m's said:


> So I suppose that other browsers are working.
> 
> Reset Chrome ->https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en



The settings page won't load either.... 
Yeah my other browsers are working fine, now using IE 

The only thing I get is the pop-up to kill pages, even to kill the settings page.

On the web pages of google chrome, was not of a help either.

The only change on my laptop yesterday was an GeForce Experience update.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ok so I re-installed chrome 64bit again, restarted my laptop and it's working again


----------



## mroofie (Jun 19, 2015)

IE 11 and soon to be replaced by Sparta
Firefox

will never use chrome again (too many problems)


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2015)

mroofie said:


> IE 11 and soon to be replaced by Sparta
> Firefox
> 
> will never use chrome again (too many problems)



I almost never had any problems running chrome!
Let's see when it comes out how much better Sparta is than IE.

For now just using chrome, I also have opera installed but opera has a problem too, like where are the bookmarks!
And I find the toolbars etc. way to large.


----------



## mroofie (Jun 19, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I almost never had any problems running chrome!
> Let's see when it comes out how much better Sparta is than IE.
> 
> For now just using chrome, I also have opera installed but opera has a problem too, like where are the bookmarks!
> And I find the toolbars etc. way to large.


We shall see soon but I'm not touching chrome again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

